# New Bosch 4100 questions



## JDBraddy (Jun 23, 2010)

Just bought a Bosch 4100 for my garage. It's my first table saw. Was going to try to attach a sacraficial fence, but it's doesn't appear to have any holes in the fence to do this. Before I mess it up trying to drill some, what have others been doing for this? 

Also, don't have a shop vac or anything for dust control yet, and it looks like it snowed in my garage already just from ripping a few strips of MDF, reccomendations for dust control with this saw?

Table is too small for most sled designs I've found online, stopped by half-price books, bought some used books on jigs and fixtures. Am thinking of attempting to modefy one of the designs I saw, with hinged miter fence built into a sled. But it appears to have some pretty complicated cuts and routing, I'm sure I'll have more questions on this later. :sweatdrop:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I have the 4000 Bosch TS*

Same fence I assume. You have 3 choices:
Drill 2 holes but avoid the clamp rod that runs through the center.
Use double sided sticky tape, like carpet tape.
Make a saddle type fence that straddles the stock fence, either a snug fit or use threaded knobs on the opposite side to hold it in place, or use one of the existing bolts on the top.

Re the dust collection. Get a shop vac soon. MFD is essentially sawdust held together with binder, so sawing it just makes the worst dust possible. I use a shop vac on the sawblade housing which exits off the back of the saw. I also made a sheet metal bottom plate for the stand with a 4" dust collector port and between the 2 there is very little dust. 

RE the sled. Just add a straight 1 x 3 about 24" long to your miter gauge allowing to extend about 6" to the right of the blade. Just cut through it when making cross cuts. This is recommended for any miter gauge. If you raise the blade to it's highest, just make the fence wider/taller so you won't cut off the new wooden extension. 

Overall you will be very happy with the saw, as it has adequate power, the fence is self squaring, the stock blade is fine for general work, the new guard assembly on the 4100 is great. I really like mine and use it as a portable job site saw, but it's not my primary cabinet saw. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

These fence clamps will solve the problem for a sacrificial fence without modifying the factory one.


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep those Rockler clamps work great. I have a Bosch 4000 that I use the Rockler sled with. Good stuff.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21487&filter=portable sled


----------



## jlperrigan (Dec 7, 2012)

for a sacrificial fence in the bosch the fence hws t slots for quarter inch bolts the manual explains it


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I made a sled for my 4100 with an Incra build-it starter kit. It comes with the plans, which you can also see on their webpage.


----------



## rcp612 (Mar 25, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> These fence clamps will solve the problem for a sacrificial fence without modifying the factory one.


+1 :thumbsup:
I have three different sacrificial fences that I use that are just the same height as the Bosch fence. The taller fence I made is actually a saddle style that attaches to the t-slot in the top of the Bosch fence.


----------

